

YC reject practical lessons from Angelpad accelerator - ragnarsass
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/05/13/5-accelerator-lessons-how-to-raise-funds-and-build-a-business/

======
anateus
That's either really bad headline phrasing, or a real attempt at linkbait.

Did you mean that this is an article on lessons from Angelpad written by a
company that was rejected by YC? Because the headline you posted sounds like
YC are rejecting something.

~~~
hef19898
That's what I wanted to add. Nice article and pretty well written, but the
original title is better.

